# What's up with some of the posts?



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 9, 2007)

I've noticed today that several posts are extending beyond the text boxes in the threads. Like this one. It is happening to several different posters, myself included. Could it be due to the fact that I am using my laptop today? But I use it everyday, and this is the first time that I have noticed this anomaly.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 9, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I've noticed today that several posts are extending beyond the text boxes in the threads. Like this one. It is happening to several different posters, myself included. Could it be due to the fact that I am using my laptop today? But I use it everyday, and this is the first time that I have noticed this anomaly.



Strange, it looks fine to me. I'm using the latest version of IE. I wonder if some browers are not rendering it properly.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks fine to me and I'm using a laptop.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 9, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed today that several posts are extending beyond the text boxes in the threads. Like this one. It is happening to several different posters, myself included. Could it be due to the fact that I am using my laptop today? But I use it everyday, and this is the first time that I have noticed this anomaly.
> ...



 The "ly." of your post goes off my screen. *Maybe it just me*, but I haven't changed themes, screen 
resoulution, or anything else on this laptop, and it just started happening today. Hmmmmm......


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I've noticed today that several posts are extending beyond the text boxes in the threads. Like this one. It is happening to several different posters, myself included. Could it be due to the fact that I am using my laptop today? But I use it everyday, and this is the first time that I have noticed this anomaly.



What style are you using? Does it happen with all the different styles or just one? I cannot reproduce the problem and I have cycled through them all.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed today that several posts are extending beyond the text boxes in the threads. Like this one. It is happening to several different posters, myself included. Could it be due to the fact that I am using my laptop today? But I use it everyday, and this is the first time that I have noticed this anomaly.
> ...



I'm using the Chestnut style. It only happens on my laptop (I'm using my desktop at home and don't see it now). 
I tried the Puritanboard style on my laptop and it didn't happen. Perhaps it is just my laptop, but it only started 
happening today. I've never see it do this before. But, if it's just a matter of swithching to another style or if it's 
only me then the obvious choice is for me to switch styles and quit whinning. 

Thanks for looing into it though!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 9, 2007)

James I am experiencing the same thing on my laptop. If you look closely though you will probably see that you also have a scroll bar at the bottom of the screen. Mine wasn't doing this before either. Maybe Rich was tweaking the board proportion settings or maybe it's just certain themes, I am using Retro Blue.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2007)

Interesting that it only happens with the Chestnut theme. I'm using that one right now and it works for me. I wonder if you clear your cache on your notebook if the problem would go away. I did make some template edits in order to get the Post Thank You hack to work.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Interesting that it only happens with the Chestnut theme. I'm using that one right now and it works for me. I wonder if you clear your cache on your notebook if the problem would go away. I did make some template edits in order to get the Post Thank You hack to work.



I'll try clearing the cache tomorrow.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 9, 2007)

Augusta said:


> James I am experiencing the same thing on my laptop. If you look closely though you will probably see that you also have a scroll bar at the bottom of the screen. Mine wasn't doing this before either. Maybe Rich was tweaking the board proportion settings or maybe it's just certain themes, I am using Retro Blue.



Traci, I thought of that, but there is no scroll bar at the bottom. The funniest thing about what's happening 
is that it only occurs on some of the posts within the thread, not on every single post. That's why I linked to the specific post from Calvibaptist above. Because out of all the posts in that particular thread, his was the only one that ran off the screen.

If Rich's suggestion to clear the cache doesn't work I'll just change themes and go on with life.


----------

